# Serbian (BCS): subordinate body



## cute_witch83

And do you have any idea how to translate it into Serbian (Croatian, Bosnian)?
please help me!
thanks in advance


----------



## SheDevil

Na sta se "body" odnosi? 

"Subordinate body" se moze prevesti kao zavisno/podredjeno tijelo.

Nista mi ne pada drugo na pamet, ali sam skoro sigurna da se u tekstu ne radi o npr ljudskom tijelu vec nesto kao biracko tijelo ili slicno.


----------



## Grizlyk

Well, I dont speak serbian or croatian, but I think that you only need a good dictinary. Mostly it is used while talking about parts of the text, for example. Like a part for helping. But such a part cant be excluded.

Sorry, If I didn't help you.


----------



## natasha2000

cute_witch83 said:


> And do you have any idea how to translate it into Serbian (Croatian, Bosnian)?
> please help me!
> thanks in advance



You should explain a little bit. Context, or a sentence where this prhrase is used would help.


----------



## cute_witch83

SheDevil said:


> Na sta se "body" odnosi?
> 
> "Subordinate body" se moze prevesti kao zavisno/podredjeno tijelo.
> 
> Nista mi ne pada drugo na pamet, ali sam skoro sigurna da se u tekstu ne radi o npr ljudskom tijelu vec nesto kao biracko tijelo ili slicno.



Upravo se o tome radi... To se odnosi na podredjena tela jedne organizacije (Sekretarijat, Biro, forum, itd.) Bilo mi je malo cudno da tako prevedem, ali izgleda da je naprosto  to  prevod.

Hvala mnogo!
pozdrav


----------



## cute_witch83

natasha2000 said:


> You should explain a little bit. Context, or a sentence where this prhrase is used would help.



Nema recenice u kontekstu, podnaslov je u pitanju...
Ako imas neku ideju dobro je doshla...


----------



## natasha2000

Podnaslov cega? O kakvom tekstu je rec? Kontekst ne mora da znaci da nam das recenicu, nego da nam kazes o cemu se zapravo radi. Mnogo puta rec iscupana iz konteksta moze da se protumaci (samim tim i prevede) na hiljadu i jedan nacin...

Rado bih pomogla, ali bez toga da znam o cemu se radi, mogu ti reci samo ono sto su ti vec rekli: podredjeno/ zavisno telo, sto, priznaces, nema mnogo smisla...


----------



## cute_witch83

Kao sto rekoh to se odnosi na podredjena tela jedne organizacije (Sekretarijat, Biro, forum, itd.),a tekst je plan rada samita... nema tu mnogo filozofije, samo se nabrajaju i opisuju, npr sledeci mi je neki upravni odbor, pod b. ne mogu bas da ulazim u detalje jer u principu ne bi trebalo da trazim pomoc  ali bas se ne snalazim 

Ili da se napravim luda i stavim "subordinirana tela"?? mada je odvratno i jedan prevodilac koji drzi do sebe ne bi trebalo da se koristi tim precicama... LOL


----------



## Duya

Rekao bih da je adekvatan formalni prevod "podređeni *organ*". Zvuči malo birokratski, ali takav je i kontekst.


----------



## cute_witch83

Duya said:


> Rekao bih da je adekvatan formalni prevod "podređeni *organ*". Zvuči malo birokratski, ali takav je i kontekst.


 

To je to.
Hvala puno!


----------



## natasha2000

Jes, vala. Organ. Kako mi to nije palo ranije na pamet. Organi reda i mira...


----------

